# How do I get rid of this newbie name attached to me ?



## t-bone tim (Mar 6, 2007)

I might be a newbie at smoking ,but not to meat ,how do I have NEWBIE ,removed from my posts ??? thanks guys and gals,T-bone.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 6, 2007)

Post more.  It's a "all in fun" rating system of the forum, the higher number of posts you have, the higher up the food chain you are.  It's got nothing to do with your experience with bbq'ing, smoking, grilling or any other kind of cooking.


----------



## gremlin (Mar 6, 2007)

Boy oh boy I would have loved to have seen the hair bein pulled outta your head on that one
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .
I did the same thing you did probably...........I spent about an hour trying to figure out who why and when mine got changed and stayed in my profile trying to change it back. LOL
Then it hit me like a brick. These guys have installed hidden cameras in our monitors and are watching us scratch our heads.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But as said earlier.....It's all in fun and has to do with the number of posts.
I think i went from newbie to Fire starter etc
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .
It's all good


----------



## smoked (Mar 6, 2007)

the more you post the name changes.......it's all in fun and not about the meat or smoking really.....


----------



## ultramag (Mar 6, 2007)

Forum Participation.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 6, 2007)

Smoke on T-Bone and bring us pics and posts.. we'll talk to the boss after a while and get ya a raise


----------



## billclarkson (Mar 6, 2007)

Tim, that rating is leaning towards the amout of time you spend here in smoking meat.  It has totally nothing to do with your cooking or smoking skills.  To bad just reading thru the different forums and recipes and hints and all does not help cause i've spent many a hour reading thru them.  But all this is just good ole clean fun.  Chuckle time here..............................................  ..................................................  .................................

Bill


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 6, 2007)

T-Bone read this post by TulsaJeff and then you'll know where you stand

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=ranks

Keep Smokin


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 6, 2007)

While it definitely is all about encouraging forum participation, I think that every single "smoking fanatic" will tell you that you can't get to that stage w/o learning more about smoking meat than you thought you could.

Nobody could participate in this forum for 300 + posts, and not learn alot.

If Steven Raichlen has his "Barbeque University", this is grad school.

Your friendly know it all, Tim


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 6, 2007)

I should have figured that ,thanks just feelin a little blue last night ,guess I 'll have to get smokin n postin !!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 7, 2007)

Tim -

You'll be surprized how fast it changes!


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 7, 2007)

Remember though Deb, were not all as prolific as you.

Other Tim


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya T-Bone, i just lol,, we all go thru the same process
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,, I thought the same thing when i saw newbie ,,,geeese how long will i have that stuck to me..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 keep on posting we move up !! ok tc


----------



## Dutch (Mar 9, 2007)

Couple of posts a day and you'll be out of newbie mode and a firestarter real quick. Remember - each post you start earns you three points and each reply to a post will earn you one point. So jump in and have fun!!


----------



## jessie50 (Mar 9, 2007)

I use the term newbie as an excuse.   Somebody asks a question and I say 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I dunno, I am a newbie.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 15, 2014)

So once we figure this out, have we passed the newbie test?  What is the next level ... Prankster?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Feb 16, 2014)

wiseguy said:


> So once we figure this out, have we passed the newbie test?  What is the next level ... Prankster?


Good lord.  How in the world did you find a 7 year old post to bump?


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 16, 2014)

Searched the database for how to change status and this was the first one that matched the question.  Obviously, I paid no attention to the dates since it scratched my itch.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Good lord.  How in the world did you find a 7 year old post to bump?


I was thinking the same thing!...LOL!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Feb 16, 2014)

wiseguy said:


> Searched the database for how to change status and this was the first one that matched the question.  Obviously, I paid no attention to the dates since it scratched my itch.


All good.    Was actually kind of funny.  I read the first post and the first reply, then looked at T-bone's post count of 1,558 and was really confused.  Then I noticed the date   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BandCollector said:


> I was thinking the same thing!...LOL!


I pictured him going back page by page of the forum, which is something I did when I first got here.    :)


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha, I've been scratching my head for a while on how to get past Fire Starter, just now searched in and came across this......I'm going with the conspiracy and hidden camera thingy.


----------



## brooksy (Jun 4, 2014)

Where do you find out what your rank is?


----------



## venture (Jun 4, 2014)

Amazing?

All I see is "OTBS"

Kinda like being in prison?

Time, contributions to the community, and good behavior can change at least some things.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jun 4, 2014)

lol Just don't let BarryO and his CIA folks know we're being referred to as Fire Starters....say, why is that black Suburban camped out at the end of my street anyway? Maybe I'll offer them some brisket


----------

